# Silloth on Solway



## Deleted member 3432 (May 23, 2020)

9th Green


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 23, 2020)

3rd tee shot


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 23, 2020)

Criffel viewed from 5th tee


----------



## IanG (May 23, 2020)

Lovely - must get down there once International travel is allowed again!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 23, 2020)

5th Hole from front tee position


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 23, 2020)

13th Green, can't miss either side


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 23, 2020)

16th green hidden by gorse with Lake District fells in the background, taken from 17th tee


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 23, 2020)

The par 3 6th, an underated hole which always plays crosswind, beware the bunkers short


----------



## Zig (May 23, 2020)

Great pics! Love it here... drive across from the North East to play at least twice a year. Gutted the recent open was cancelled 

Looking forward to when they're open to visitors again and will be over like a shot!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 23, 2020)

Zig said:



			Great pics! Love it here... drive across from the North East to play at least twice a year. Gutted the recent open was cancelled 

Looking forward to when they're open to visitors again and will be over like a shot!
		
Click to expand...

Taking a limited number of visitors starting 1st June


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 23, 2020)

Cracking pictures. They really show the course off 👍


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 24, 2020)

One of our members likes it so much he joined. It's a 190 mile round trip. Does it sometimes twice a week.


----------



## patricks148 (May 24, 2020)

looks good, not a tree in sight

will have to get down there at some point, when is the one day a year its not blowing a gale, was going to say raining as well but looks like there not been much there at all so missed that boat


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 24, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			looks good, not a tree in sight

will have to get down there at some point, when is the one day a year its not blowing a gale, was going to say raining as well but looks like there not been much there at all so missed that boat

Click to expand...

I'm afraid you have missed the boat on both of those.

My last two games, Feb and May have been played in flat calm so needless to say it will blow for the rest of the year, 45 mph plus the last 2 days in fact 

This week has seen the first rain since lockdown so obviously will rain non stop for the rest of the year 

Well worth a visit in future


----------



## patricks148 (May 24, 2020)

saving_par said:



			I'm afraid you have missed the boat on both of those.

My last two games, Feb and May have been played in flat calm so needless to say it will blow for the rest of the year, 45 mph plus the last 2 days in fact 

This week has seen the first rain since lockdown so obviously will rain non stop for the rest of the year 

Well worth a visit in future 

Click to expand...

Def will, you are right about the wind and rain been fantastic since lock down, with little or no wind and rain. it's been so windy the last day or so my net blew over


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 24, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Def will, you are right about the wind and rain been fantastic since lock down, with little or no wind and rain. it's been so windy the last day or so my net blew over

Click to expand...

That will teach you for practicing 

Got my best tan for years at present without golf, now going to probably have to dig out the waterproofs and thermals...

Glad I avoided the course the last couple of days, was hanging back on my right side the other day and hitting moon balls, not the way to play links.

Saying that my first two tee shots were almost topped, 20 foot high runners that went miles


----------



## patricks148 (May 24, 2020)

saving_par said:



			That will teach you for practicing 

Got my best tan for years at present without golf, now going to probably have to dig out the waterproofs and thermals...

Glad I avoided the course the last couple of days, was hanging back on my right side the other day and hitting moon balls, not the way to play links.

Saying that my first two tee shots were almost topped, 20 foot high runners that went miles 

Click to expand...

will prob be the same, not touched anything but 7 iron and 9 iron in the net
can't say the same for my tan, been going out on the bike early, still be i chill in the air so had long sleeves on.

Sods law, April and May are good up here, so now it will be sheer hite for the next 5 months and back to winte


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 24, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			will prob be the same, not touched anything but 7 iron and 9 iron in the net
can't say the same for my tan, been going out on the bike early, still be i chill in the air so had long sleeves on.

Sods law, April and May are good up here, so now it will be sheer hite for the next 5 months and back to winte

Click to expand...

Lucky that our garden is a sun trap, 15-18 degrees is perfect anything warmer is too hot.

Been biking myself during lockdown. Fairly leisurely with a 6 year old he has just got a bigger bike, 8 speed and he is flying now, big crash just round the corner I suspect 

I know what you been about summer months, we are similar with September usually better than June, July and August.


----------



## patricks148 (May 24, 2020)

be down in Sept Then


----------



## IanM (May 26, 2020)

Thanks for posting these... what a wonderful place!  Only been once for the Forum Outing during the "Beast from the East!"   Cracking fish and chips after too!!   Must go back soon, but its a long way from Chepstow!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 28, 2020)

Great pictures of a fantastic course. 

Really need another trip to Silloth at some point. 

Would like to play it twice instead of the usual one round with a hangover.


----------



## Val (May 28, 2020)

Magic course, need to get back


----------



## Val (May 28, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Great pictures of a fantastic course.

Really need another trip to Silloth at some point.

Would like to play it twice instead of the usual one round with a hangover.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, is the hangover the excuse for the caning me and Kaz gave you and Liverbirdie 🤣


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 28, 2020)

Val said:



			Oh, is the hangover the excuse for the caning me and Kaz gave you and Liverbirdie 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Nope mate. I was just 💩💩 

We need a rematch 😉


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 28, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Great pictures of a fantastic course.

Really need another trip to Silloth at some point.

Would like to play it twice instead of the usual one round with a hangover.
		
Click to expand...

Just remember the midweek green fee is the day rate so fill your boots and play 54 holes 

Just got to wait for normality to return......


----------



## IanG (May 28, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Just remember the midweek green fee is the day rate so fill your boots and play 54 holes 

Just got to wait for normality to return......
		
Click to expand...

I'm game for a mid-week day trip from Edinburgh, early start, 36 holes and drive home late.


----------



## huds1475 (May 31, 2020)

IanG said:



			I'm game for a mid-week day trip from Edinburgh, early start, 36 holes and drive home late.

Click to expand...

I work up there, when nkt in lockdown.

Would be great to synch with Patrick, yourself and any others 👍


----------



## huds1475 (May 31, 2020)

saving_par said:



			The par 3 6th, an underated hole which always plays crosswind, beware the bunkers short






Click to expand...

Having played 4 or 5 times now,  this has settled as my favourite hole.

The challenge changes subtly with every condition change.

It's golf hole design gold.

We bumped into one of the natterjacks one day too. Very cool 😎


----------



## IanG (May 31, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			I work up there, when nkt in lockdown.

Would be great to synch with Patrick, yourself and any others 👍
		
Click to expand...

For sure, let’s do it when we can 👍


----------



## 2blue (May 31, 2020)

IanG said:



			For sure, let’s do it when we can 👍
		
Click to expand...

I'd join you guys for that....  haven't seen Patrick & Huds since we did the Old Course some 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 30, 2020)

Great course. I was a member for a few years while living in Carlisle. Don't miss the 4th green left or right either.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 30, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			I work up there, when nkt in lockdown.

Would be great to synch with Patrick, yourself and any others 👍
		
Click to expand...

only issue i have its a 5 hour drive each way


----------



## The Lion (Sep 23, 2020)

Hi gents 

New member on here alert!

I’ve been re-reading this thread and thought perhaps I could help you all along to return to Silloth. 

So, tantalisingly winter green fees are £45 for a day the last two weeks of October, and just £35 for Winter until mid March. I’m very keen to go again and have another day, like I did in March just gone, plus do Southerness again, and maybe Powfoot too. 

So if anyone is interested for the winter, it’d be good to chat. 

Cheers 
Paolo


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 23, 2020)

The Lion said:



			Hi gents

New member on here alert!

I’ve been re-reading this thread and thought perhaps I could help you all along to return to Silloth.

So, tantalisingly winter green fees are £45 for a day the last two weeks of October, and just £35 for Winter until mid March. I’m very keen to go again and have another day, like I did in March just gone, plus do Southerness again, and maybe Powfoot too.

So if anyone is interested for the winter, it’d be good to chat.

Cheers
Paolo
		
Click to expand...

Book before the end of this month for next summer and you will pay this seasons rate of £60 for the day.

Latest accolade for the club.

https://www.nationalclubgolfer.com/ncgtop100s/specials/best-value-golf-courses-in-britain/


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 23, 2020)

Great course,good challenge and very reasonably priced(plus the foods good).
If I can persuade the DVLA to give me my licence back then I'll pack the clubs when going down to see the family(they stay a few miles down the road).
May even get a game at Maryport--again a tricky course if wind is up--also good value(well was when last played).
Jimbo


----------



## dronfield (Sep 23, 2020)

I've played it a couple of times and it is a fantastic course  - I enjoy links golf and if I lived nearby would love to be a member of the club.
As has been said, the food served in the clubhouse is also good.


----------



## Boomy (Nov 8, 2020)

Taken this September on my favourite Par 3 hole! Just joined Silloth, and it’s an absolute privilege to be a member - if you haven’t played it yet you’re missing a real treat.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 8, 2020)

Boomy said:



View attachment 33456

Taken this September on my favourite Par 3 hole! Just joined Silloth, and it’s an absolute privilege to be a member - if you haven’t played it yet you’re missing a real treat.
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue about any of that.

Appreciate the course more with each year I have been a member.

9th can be a touch difficult standing on the Blue tee with a 5 club wind in your face....

For those yet to the course there are couple of bunkers to the right of the green that you cannot see on this picture which you do not want to go in under any circumstances


----------



## Boomy (Nov 8, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Can't argue about any of that.

Appreciate the course more with each year I have been a member.

9th can be a touch difficult standing on the Blue tee with a 5 club wind in your face....

For those yet to the course there are couple of bunkers to the right of the green that you cannot see on this picture which you do not want to go in under any circumstances 

Click to expand...

I’ve just joined this year after a 10 year break from the beautiful game! It’s taking a bit of getting back into my swing but I’m loving every minute of Silloth 🏌🏻‍♂️

I’ve not yet experienced the ‘5 club’ wind on the 9th yet, it’s been a wedge every time I’ve played... not looking forward to using a 5 iron on there 😱 

There’s are a few bunkers I’d rather not go back into 😂 and not missing the 4th green on the left or right is a good thing to do 😫 I learned the hard way! 

It’s a course not to be missed, with a very warm welcome and a great meal in the bar after.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 8, 2020)

Boomy said:



			I’ve just joined this year after a 10 year break from the beautiful game! It’s taking a bit of getting back into my swing but I’m loving every minute of Silloth 🏌🏻‍♂️

I’ve not yet experienced the ‘5 club’ wind on the 9th yet, it’s been a wedge every time I’ve played... not looking forward to using a 5 iron on there 😱

There’s are a few bunkers I’d rather not go back into 😂 and not missing the 4th green on the left or right is a good thing to do 😫 I learned the hard way!

It’s a course not to be missed, with a very warm welcome and a great meal in the bar after.
		
Click to expand...

You can be hitting more than a 5 iron at times.

Hit a 3 iron once that was never seen again and we were not even off the back tee 

4th is a classic case where course management comes into play. Out of position off the tee then seriously think of playing up short of the green leaving an easy chip rather than spending 10 minutes going from side to side. Toughest hole on the course when the wind switches to the north or east.

Great that you are enjoying getting back into it at such a great track.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 8, 2020)

I've always fancied playing Siloth and the pics on the 1st page only enhance that desire! Unfortunately, the times I've been in the vicinity, I've always been rushing to or from Edinburgh from/to Surrey, so the not inconsiderable diverion simply hasn't been possible, either by the time involved or the actual time of passing - 05:00 or 19:00! But I always gave a silent 'best wishes' to anyone (else!) daft enough to enjoy getting beaten up by the  challenge of links golf in stressful conditions!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 8, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			I've always fancied playing Siloth and the pics on the 1st page only enhance that desire! Unfortunately, the times I've been in the vicinity, I've always been rushing to or from Edinburgh from/to Surrey, so the not inconsiderable diverion simply hasn't been possible, either by the time involved or the actual time of passing - 05:00 or 19:00! But I always gave a silent 'best wishes' to anyone (else!) daft enough to enjoy getting beaten up by the  challenge of links golf in stressful conditions!
		
Click to expand...

Hope you get the chance to play it at some stage, its a great course.

Front 9 in particular is fantastic.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 8, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Hope you get the chance to play it at some stage, its a great course.

Front 9 in particular is fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, as a golfing masochist (as if 'golfer' doesn't automatically mean 'masochist'!) those photos have me drooling!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 18, 2020)

No 89 in Todays Golfer Top 100 in the world courses. 
February Edition.


----------



## IanG (Dec 18, 2020)

2020 was going to be the year I finally made the long-overdue trip down to Silloth .. then something came up   but surely I can make it in 2021 ....


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 18, 2020)

IanG said:



			2020 was going to be the year I finally made the long-overdue trip down to Silloth .. then something came up   but surely I can make it in 2021 ....

Click to expand...

Let's hope so


----------



## 123* (Dec 19, 2020)

I fell in love with the place that much I've joined as a member! The fact it's only 2 and a bit hours away is only a minor inconvenience!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 19, 2020)

123* said:



			I fell in love with the place that much I've joined as a member! The fact it's only 2 and a bit hours away is only a minor inconvenience!
		
Click to expand...

You won't regret it.

Won't be many playing today though, torrential rain, flood warnings all over the county and blowing a hoolie. 

Fairly standard weather around these parts....


----------



## 123* (Dec 19, 2020)

Sounds like the conditions it's been like the two times I've been over! Looking forward to the one day of the year when it's calm and sunny.


----------



## 123* (Dec 19, 2020)

Are the comps ever off the blues? We played off the whites in 40mph winds and it felt longer than our home 7800 yard home track!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 19, 2020)

123* said:



			Sounds like the conditions it's been like the two times I've been over! Looking forward to the one day of the year when it's calm and sunny.
		
Click to expand...

Not far wrong with one day of the year for calm and sunny.

We do get both occasionally, just not at the same time.

Just got to accept you will be playing in breezy conditions most of the time and learn not to fight it just keep clubbing up into the wind and don't try to muscle it.


----------



## 123* (Dec 19, 2020)

Let me know if you fancy a knock!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 19, 2020)

123* said:



			Are the comps ever off the blues? We played off the whites in 40mph winds and it felt longer than our home 7800 yard home track!
		
Click to expand...

Blues are used for scratch open, club champs and we play one stableford a month during summer off the blues.

5, 7 and 13 are brutal into the wind off these tees, the carry is too long for many members into any sort of wind.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 19, 2020)

123* said:



			Let me know if you fancy a knock!
		
Click to expand...

Will do when it warms up a little 👍


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 19, 2020)

123* said:



			I fell in love with the place that much I've joined as a member! The fact it's only 2 and a bit hours away is only a minor inconvenience!
		
Click to expand...

do you live 5 miles away??


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 19, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			do you live 5 miles away??

Click to expand...

Carlisle listed as 80 mins away is certainly head scratching...

Roads are not good around here but not that bad


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 13, 2021)

Fingers  crossed will be scratching the itch I've had for many a year and playing it the first sat in July on our way up for Scottish Mixed pairs week 😉 😁


----------



## Boomy (Mar 15, 2021)

@saving_par Hurry up 29th March 😫 Really Cant wait to get back out there and looking at the photos only makes it worse! Do you know when we’ll find out about bookings/reopening? Just checking I’ve not missed an email.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 15, 2021)

Boomy said:



@saving_par Hurry up 29th March 😫 Really Cant wait to get back out there and looking at the photos only makes it worse! Do you know when we’ll find out about bookings/reopening? Just checking I’ve not missed an email.
		
Click to expand...

I would expect Alan will be sending out details this week. Certainly coming out of previous lockdowns we were able to book 7 days ahead for a period before extending the booking period further ahead. Again, I would image members only to start with as per last time.

Sounds like Brian and his lads have been busy working on the course and I expect it will be in good shape, just need some warmer weather to get the grass to start growing which is always an issue early season.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 15, 2021)

saving_par said:



			I would expect Alan will be sending out details this week. Certainly coming out of previous lockdowns we were able to book 7 days ahead for a period before extending the booking period further ahead. Again, I would image members only to start with as per last time.

Sounds like Brian and his lads have been busy working on the course and I expect it will be in good shape, just need some warmer weather to get the grass to start growing which is always an issue early season.
		
Click to expand...

I was mildly concerned I’d missed an email or deleted it by mistake 🙃
Hopefully we’ll know what’s what this week like you say. Hopefully members only for the first month it so as well or it could be carnage. 

Yeah it does sound like there has been lots going on. I don’t like the sound of them leatherjackets though - I’d never even heard of them until the newsletter. Can’t wait to play the course in summer - really can’t wait.


----------



## 123* (Mar 15, 2021)

Tee sheet opens 22nd I think he mentioned to me on an email.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 15, 2021)

Boomy said:



			I was mildly concerned I’d missed an email or deleted it by mistake 🙃
Hopefully we’ll know what’s what this week like you say. Hopefully members only for the first month it so as well or it could be carnage.

Yeah it does sound like there has been lots going on. I don’t like the sound of them leatherjackets though - I’d never even heard of them until the newsletter. Can’t wait to play the course in summer - really can’t wait.
		
Click to expand...

Leatherjackets have been a bit of a problem on the 11th fairway the last couple of years, mainly early in the season when the birds have been digging for them. 

You will love it when it browns off and start playing fast, very different course and although the ball can run miles it is definately not easier as it makes the fairways very narrow and you can get into trouble very easily with a hard bounce.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 15, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Leatherjackets have been a bit of a problem on the 11th fairway the last couple of years, mainly early in the season when the birds have been digging for them.

You will love it when it browns off and start playing fast, very different course and although the ball can run miles it is definately not easier as it makes the fairways very narrow and you can get into trouble very easily with a hard bounce.
		
Click to expand...

Really can’t wait to experience it playing like that 🤩 proper links golf, firm and fast fairways, risk/reward trying to go too long off the tee. I’d imagine stopping the ball on the green gets harder too? 

I’ve not got a handicap yet, need to get 3 cards in asap as well so I can get in some competitions.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 15, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Really can’t wait to experience it playing like that 🤩 proper links golf, firm and fast fairways, risk/reward trying to go too long off the tee. I’d imagine stopping the ball on the green gets harder too?

I’ve not got a handicap yet, need to get 3 cards in asap as well so I can get in some competitions.
		
Click to expand...

You can stop it into the wind no problem, not so easy downwind....

Don't fight it into the wind, accept the ball will won't go very far, just try and keep it low.

My tips are you must hit the fairway at all costs to make any sort of score.

If in the heather, wedge it out even if it looks like its sitting up as I can guarantee it won't come out....

Avoid a car crash on 13 by playing very conservative, don't be tempted to go for the green from the 1st section of fairway. Hard enough to hit the green from 60 yards in the middle of the fairway on a breezy day 

Finally, some proper bunkers out there so best avoid them.

And another finally, play in some Blue tee comps to find out what its really like


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 6, 2021)

Just stumbled across a few photos from our trip at the end of April so thought I'd share. Stunning place and these pics remind me I need to get back ASAP!



My pal teeing off on the 4th, with the Solway firth behind.


The third tee


9th(??) Tee


----------



## Boomy (Jul 6, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Just stumbled across a few photos from our trip at the end of April so thought I'd share. Stunning place and these pics remind me I need to get back ASAP!

View attachment 37407

My pal teeing off on the 4th, with the Solway firth behind.
View attachment 37408

The third tee
View attachment 37410

9th(??) Tee
		
Click to expand...

The one above is indeed the 9th and the one above that is the 2nd tee 😃


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 6, 2021)

Boomy said:



			The one above is indeed the 9th and the one above that is the 2nd tee 😃
		
Click to expand...

 I really must get back so I can banish all confusion of which tees are which. Any excuse.


----------



## Deijavoo (Jul 6, 2021)

I live in Cumbria and played it quite a few times now. Played last Thursday and Friday in the Mizuno Pairs thing. 

Was absolutely superb as always. 

Stick it on one of the famous coasts and they would charge 5 times the green fee. 

Seascale is another whopping links course.  People seem to like one or the other, I think they're both brilliant. Cumbria is an underrated area for golf courses in general.


----------



## Boomy (Jul 7, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			I really must get back so I can banish all confusion of which tees are which. Any excuse.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, get yourself up for a game. No excuses needed (unless it’s to the Mrs then tee confusion is as good as any 😄) Always a warm welcome at Silloth on Solway ⛳️


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 7, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			I really must get back so I can banish all confusion of which tees are which. Any excuse.
		
Click to expand...

Lovely pics and a nice day by the look of it.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 7, 2021)

Don't tell me I missed the one dry sunny day???


----------



## IanM (Jul 7, 2021)

I think I will be up there again soon... must get the diary sorted out!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 7, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Don't tell me I missed the one dry sunny day???
		
Click to expand...

That's becoming a myth this summer, we have had a lot of sunny, calm days. Bound to end soon and wet, 4 club winds return for months on end 🥺🤣


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 7, 2021)

saving_par said:



			That's becoming a myth this summer, we have had a lot of sunny, calm days. Bound to end soon and wet, 4 club winds return for months on end 🥺🤣
		
Click to expand...

We've had a great few months too, though we have had the horrible easterly that makes the back 9 very tough. River Ness and Loch levels have been very low. Went down to the central belt this weekend and Monday Tues for some opens and it peed it down the whole time. Got back last night and it's not stopped raining since


----------



## toyboy54 (Jul 7, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			We've had a great few months too, though we have had the horrible easterly that makes the back 9 very tough. River Ness and Loch levels have been very low. Went down to the central belt this weekend and Monday Tues for some opens and it peed it down the whole time. Got back last night and it's not stopped raining since

Click to expand...

Sorry for change of subject....but where were you playing Patricks...we played Bellshill oldies comp couple weeks ago and Billy and Willie came and played ours-great value, good laughs, good company-can't beat it, can you??


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 7, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Sorry for change of subject....but where were you playing Patricks...we played Bellshill oldies comp couple weeks ago and Billy and Willie came and played ours-great value, good laughs, good company-can't beat it, can you??
		
Click to expand...

We had a game at carnoustie on Sunday as guests and that was OK I bit cloudy, but played Seniors at Ballater on Monday and Edzell on Tuesday. Ballater it rained the whole way round and Edzell the last 5 holes. Forfar used to be on the Wednesday,  but moved to another date for some reason. Not played Ballater before, nit a bad wee course, short, but tricky none the less


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 7, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			We had a game at carnoustie on Sunday as guests and that was OK I bit cloudy, but played Seniors at Ballater on Monday and Edzell on Tuesday. Ballater it rained the whole way round and Edzell the last 5 holes. Forfar used to be on the Wednesday,  but moved to another date for some reason. Not played Ballater before, nit a bad wee course, short, but tricky none the less
		
Click to expand...

Scottish Mixed pairs is at Forfar all week 😉


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 7, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Scottish Mixed pairs is at Forfar all week 😉
		
Click to expand...

 It's an enjoyable course, was something like ,£10 last time we played there. Shame for us they moved things around. But the plus side we just went a day early and blagged a game at carnoustie


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 7, 2021)

Carnoustie / Forfar, not much to choose between them 😅. Forfar was in good nick despite all the rain


----------



## toyboy54 (Jul 7, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Carnoustie / Forfar, not much to choose between them 😅. Forfar was in good nick despite all the rain
		
Click to expand...

Let's get back to Silloth eh?
On phone to cousins in Maryport tonight and hoping to arrange trip down to see them--and ( a very big AND ) try for a round over the lovely Silloth and maybe even Maryport!
One can but hope ( maybe get our Kath to take Jean shopping in Carlisle? )


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 7, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Sorry for change of subject....but where were you playing Patricks...we played Bellshill oldies comp couple weeks ago and Billy and Willie came and played ours-great value, good laughs, good company-can't beat it, can you??
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely 😂😂, Silloth is a gem 👌👍


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 8, 2021)

This rather nasty cloud appeared out of nowhere yesterday and muggins here took his waterproofs out the bag thinking it was a nice day....
Taken from 11th tee looking at 10th green


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ouch! 😆


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 27, 2021)

Couple from today..
15th



3rd fairway, lots of divot filling this week in these collection areas


13th green on top of the hill viewed from 11th fairway. Sadly my ball ended up in the Bush at the back of the green....


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 28, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Couple from today..
15th
View attachment 37762


3rd fairway, lots of divot filling this week in these collection areas
View attachment 37763

13th green on top of the hill viewed from 11th fairway. Sadly my ball ended up in the Bush at the back of the green....
	View attachment 37766

Click to expand...

Real links conditions👍


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 28, 2021)

Wow! that’s changed from when I was last up there 👍🏻


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 28, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			Wow! that’s changed from when I was last up there 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

It's superb at present Dave, fairways are like concrete, greens pure and having to think about every shot 👍

Just played penrith this morning, pishing down now so should take some sting out of it.


----------



## Fuzz321 (Aug 19, 2021)

I'm practicing my strikes on a small field today

employee monitoring


----------



## HeftyHacker (Aug 30, 2021)

@saving_par how is the course looking at the moment? Burnt out fairways still or a little greener after the wetter weather earlier this month?

Playing tomorrow and cannot wait!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 30, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



@saving_par how is the course looking at the moment? Burnt out fairways still or a little greener after the wetter weather earlier this month?

Playing tomorrow and cannot wait!
		
Click to expand...

 It's greened up a touch but still plenty of run and big bounces. Straight hitting required to keep it in play.

Wind has switched to a North easterly which makes the back 9 play very long, make your score going out and hang on coming back, opposite of usual conditions.

The greens yesterday were superb (unlike my golf) and the speed took me a little by suprise after a couple of recent away rounds on very slow greens.


----------



## 123* (Aug 31, 2021)

saving_par said:



			It's greened up a touch but still plenty of run and big bounces. Straight hitting required to keep it in play.

Wind has switched to a North easterly which makes the back 9 play very long, make your score going out and hang on coming back, opposite of usual conditions.

The greens yesterday were superb (unlike my golf) and the speed took me a little by suprise after a couple of recent away rounds on very slow greens.
		
Click to expand...

Only played it with the wind that way once, was bloody impossible!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 31, 2021)

123* said:



			Only played it with the wind that way once, was bloody impossible!
		
Click to expand...

Not according to WHS when the pcc doesn't move after playing comps in this wind direction 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

Any significant breeze from that direction makes it very difficult indeed.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 7, 2021)

Took this one from the right hand side of the 1st walking back to the car park from the practice ground.

Course is bone dry and playing fantastic at present. Bumped into some forumers teeing off while I was practice putting.

Very impressed with Captainron's stinger iron centre cut up the 1st 👍


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 7, 2021)

A group just short of the pathway approaching the sunken 1st green. Again viewed from practice ground.


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 7, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Took this one from the right hand side of the 1st walking back to the car park from the practice ground.

Course is bone dry and playing fantastic at present. Bumped into some forumers teeing off while I was practice putting.

Very impressed with Captainron's stinger iron centre cut up the 1st 👍
View attachment 38300

Click to expand...

Great to see you Ian! Course, weather, our 4 ball, food afterwards, all was an absolute pleasure. 

What a place to call home 👍🏻


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 12, 2021)

Bunker on 15 freshly revetted. 

Beauiful to look at, less so when you are in it...


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 12, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Bunker on 15 freshly revetted.

Beauiful to look at, less so when you are in it...








Click to expand...

Jeez IAN; I'd need a bloody periscope to see out of that/imagine having Vertigo and looking DOWN into that-scary stuff


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 12, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Jeez IAN; I'd need a bloody periscope to see out of that/imagine having Vertigo and looking DOWN into that-scary stuff

Click to expand...

Proper pot bunkers, not very big but deep and a real danger of ending up in one of the corners where just getting it out is a result.

This is a baby compared to the two on the next hole 

Strangely the toughest greens to hit are bunkerless....


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 12, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Proper pot bunkers, not very big but deep and a real danger of ending up in one of the corners where just getting it out is a result.

This is a baby compared to the two on the next hole 

Strangely the toughest greens to hit are bunkerless....
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to getting down there Ian--Once SWMBO is ok about the driving (on the road-NOT the tee)! WBIT


----------



## Captainron (Nov 13, 2021)

@saving_par was the view from 6th tee that day. Weather was amazing and course was in top condition


----------



## 123* (Nov 13, 2021)

Captainron said:



View attachment 39495

@saving_par was the view from 6th tee that day. Weather was amazing and course was in top condition
		
Click to expand...

Great hole!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 16, 2021)

Typical, after posting a pic of a bunker the other day I went and found this one on 16 🤣


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 16, 2021)

IAN....You're putting the frighteners on me for next year visit!
Where have all these bunkers came from?....Sure they weren't there 10/15 years ago-last time graced the hallowed turf (well maybe 'graced' is maybe the wrong term)


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 16, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			IAN....You're putting the frighteners on me for next year visit!
Where have all these bunkers came from?....Sure they weren't there 10/15 years ago-last time graced the hallowed turf (well maybe 'graced' is maybe the wrong term)
		
Click to expand...

Only 1 new bunker over recent years on the par 5 5th about 150 yards short of the green designed to catch the 2nd shot off the very back tees. 

Greenstaff working on the bunkers on the 2nd today.

I reckon the one I was in will be be re-done over the winter. Fortunately it is not as deep as the one on the other side of the green and I managed to get it up and down. 

Measure of today's poor ball striking that meant I ended up it it despite having plenty of club in my hand to carry it comfortably....


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 16, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Only 1 new bunker over recent years on the par 5 5th about 150 yards short of the green designed to catch the 2nd shot off the very back tees.

Greenstaff working on the bunkers on the 2nd today.

I reckon the one I was in will be be re-done over the winter. Fortunately it is not as deep as the one on the other side of the green and I managed to get it up and down.

IAN-When you say 're-done' do you mean filled in??
No danger of me reaching the new one on the 5th in 3/4-and that's from the VERY front tees

Click to expand...


----------



## Boomy (Nov 20, 2021)

A mean and murky looking Silloth today and blowing a hooly for safe measure 🌧🌪 All good practice 😳



View from the 1st tee ⛳️


View from the 9th tee ⛳️


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 21, 2021)

Boomy said:



			A mean and murky looking Silloth today and blowing a hooly for safe measure 🌧🌪 All good practice 😳

View attachment 39581

View from the 1st tee ⛳️

View attachment 39582
View from the 9th tee ⛳️
		
Click to expand...

Nice pics.

1st is one of my favourite holes, any wind and its as tough as old boots. Game has got to be on from the the 1st shot, you just can't wander up cold thinking you can ease yourself into the round.

Had 115 yards to the flag playing the 9th on Thursday, just a nice 6 iron in a brisk Silloth wind


----------



## Boomy (Nov 28, 2021)

Rare snow at Silloth ⛳️ today






Looking down the 1st hole



The 18th “green”


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 28, 2021)

Top end both Maryport and Workington have smattering but fine low down-Never seen snow in Silloth before


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 28, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Rare snow at Silloth ⛳️ today

View attachment 39693


View attachment 39689

Looking down the 1st hole

View attachment 39690

The 18th “green”

View attachment 39691

View attachment 39692

Click to expand...

Jesus! 😆


----------

